# Inside Wireman Apprentice Interview



## kennykid25 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello. I'm currently going through the inside wireman apprenticeship application process for local 332 in Santa Clara County. I would like to get some advice on the interview process. What type of questions are asked and what is the best approach to answering the questions? Also, I would like to know what is considered a "good" score. Thanks in advance for your help and guidance.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

kennykid25 said:


> Hello. I'm currently going through the inside wireman apprenticeship application process for local 332 in Santa Clara County. I would like to get some advice on the interview process. What type of questions are asked and what is the best approach to answering the questions? Also, I would like to know what is considered a "good" score. Thanks in advance for your help and guidance.


They will ask you the same questions you will get with any jobs, just dress well be honest and confident in yourself.

A good score is 100 less than that, not so good

Good Luck! And Welcome to the forum!...:thumbup:


----------



## kennykid25 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. As far as dress, suit and tie or slacks and a nice dress shirt?


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

im sure each local is different, ive been doing the construction wireman for a few months and working non-union before that, when i went in to do my interview i knocked off work an hr or so early so i was in work wear with my hot stick in my breast pocket and i managed to make the cut. keep in mind the folks on the committee are tradesmen and they appreciate a working man


----------

